
When Mistakenly Put on an Email Chain, Should I Reply-All Asking to Be Removed? - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/technology/when-im-mistakenly-put-on-an-email-chain-should-i-hit-reply-all-asking-to-be-removed.html
======
papageek
When I see people reply-all to someone who mistakenly sent to something like
dl-employs-all get “Remove me from this!”, as a BOFH I’d like to have HR
consider it an official letter of resignation. Sadly they don’t.

------
RandomGuyDTB
In the event that I'm put on an email chain, I don't know who put me there or
why, and I don't want to be on that chain, I'd probably do the same thing. Why
not?

~~~
smacktoward
_> Why not?_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_storm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_storm)

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
Alright, looks like you (and this article) are right. Didn't know the context
in which this was made.

